# Folders previously imported not showing in Catalogue



## datz (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi
This may be a problem with the latest Classic 7.3  version I've installed. But some folders have disappeared since the update. They are still there in Finder (Mac) but not in Lightroom. I haven't moved any folders and they don't even show as ? folders. Have I lost all the work I've done on these images?
thanks
David


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 16, 2018)

I haven't seen any report on this, so I doubt this is a problem caused by the update. More likely it is user error. Do you have catalog backups? You could look for a backup catalog from before the update to see if that contains the folder. If it does, select that folder and choose 'Export as catalog'. Then open the current catalog again and use 'Import from Another catalog' to import this catalog. That will bring back those images into Lightroom and retain their edits and metadata.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2018)

Perhaps the files are not where you expect because you improperly set up the destination panel in the import dialog.  IN LR search for the file 20180405.100007.DNG and see if it is in the LR catalog.  If it is, then let LR show you where in the Library and in Finder. 

Other possible causes:  

You opened a backup catalog by mistake
You used an old copy of the master catalog


----------



## datz (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for your replies.
#Johan Unfortunately my latest back up is a couple of days before the photos were imported.
#Cletus I’ll give that a try


----------



## datz (Apr 20, 2018)

Neither of those options worked. I've reimported the files. Luckily I had saved out to Google Photos most of my edits.


----------

